# Juventus - Bayern Monaco. 23 febbraio 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2016)

Forse la partita più importante della stagione per la Juve. Allo Juventus stadium, Allegri si ritroverà davanti una squadra tosta ed anche una squadra tra le favorite, se non la favorita, a vincere la Champions. Le due squadre si sono già incontrate nel 2013. Proprio l'anno del Triplete tedesco. La squadra di Conte venne sconfitta per 2 gol a zero sia all'andata che al ritorno. Erano i quarti di finale.

Per quanto riguarda la questione infortunati, Allegri ha recuperato praticamente tutti. Mentre il Bayern ha la difesa a pezzi.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match soltanto su Mediaset Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Febbraio 2016)

Il Bayern ha recuperato un paio di difensori , Tasci e Benatia, per carità sempre in crisi sono in difesa, ma a differenza di una settimana fa hanno almeno difensori, fino a settimana scorsa giocavano con 3 terzini adattati in difesa
Secondo me questo è l'ottavo di finale più bello , ed interessante ( per me il più equilibrato è PSV-Atletico,poi magari sbaglio)


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Febbraio 2016)

Io tiferò Juve. Aggiungo anche che secondo me la squadra di Torino farà bellissima figura e anzi ha buone possibilità di passare il turno. Il Bayern mi pare che non sia più la macchina perfetta di una volta, sempre fortissimi sono eh, ma non più come un tempo. Invece la Juve è in continua evoluzione. Il pareggio di Bologna non lo calcolo nemmeno. Io dico 40% Juve 60% Bayern


----------



## Baggio (21 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà uno dei match più spettacolari di questa stagione di Champions

La Juve la metto dietro Bayern, Barcellona e Real

Se passa coi tedeschi scala inevitabilmente posizioni


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Usciranno ma con onore


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

forza Bayern! anche se penso che la giuve possa dire la sua


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Febbraio 2016)

Onestamente spero di dover usare il pallottoliere...


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Febbraio 2016)

Molto curioso di vedere questa partita,mi ricordo quando Allegri diede una lezione a Guardiola nel 2-0 a San Siro,partita equilibrata do un 60% al Bayern nel passaggio di turno


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2016)

Se la giocano, non è scontato che escano, anzi...


----------



## Black1897 (22 Febbraio 2016)

In casa sono abbastanza sicuro che Allegri rischierà il meno possibile...prudenza massima.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

0-4 e tutti a casa


----------



## Black1897 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 0-4 e tutti a casa



Non sei stanco di non prenderci mai?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere questa partita,mi ricordo quando Allegri diede una lezione a Guardiola nel 2-0 a San Siro,partita equilibrata do un 60% al Bayern nel passaggio di turno



sicuro che c'era ancora Guardiola nel Farsa? mi sa di no


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Non sei stanco di non prenderci mai?



non è il mio pronostico, è quello che mi auguro naturalmente


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sicuro che c'era ancora Guardiola nel Farsa? mi sa di no


Vero, c'era il sostituto di Vilanova


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 0-4 e tutti a casa



Speriamo

Anche se sarebbe fantastico vederli perdere ancora in finale.


----------



## Baggio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto mi mancano sfide così, quella musichetta e le notti magiche

Che pena


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo
> Anche se sarebbe fantastico vederli perdere ancora in finale.



in finale a San Siro non li vorrei vedere neanche col binocolo, magari perdono in finale l'anno prossimo


----------



## 13-33 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere questa partita,mi ricordo quando Allegri diede una lezione a Guardiola nel 2-0 a San Siro,partita equilibrata do un 60% al Bayern nel passaggio di turno


Era il vice di Villanova (Roura) in panchina Guardiola no allenava...


----------



## Black1897 (22 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Onestamente somigliate sempre di più ai vostri cugini e onestamente mi dispiace di ciò..si vede che l'aria che si respira nelle basse quote della classifica vi fa male..



Mi sa che non hai capito dove ti trovi.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Onestamente somigliate sempre di più ai vostri cugini e onestamente mi dispiace di ciò..si vede che l'aria che si respira nelle basse quote della classifica vi fa male..



Ogni tanto leggo cosa scrivono su quello che può essere considerato l'equivalente bianconero di MilanWorld, e a quanto pare la maggior parte dei tuoi colleghi darebbe un rene perchè la nostra attuale (disastrata) situazione si prolunghi per l'eternità. Evidentemente l'augurare o meno sventure ai rivali non è una questione di alta o bassa quota


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto leggo cosa scrivono su quello che può essere considerato l'equivalente bianconero di MilanWorld, e a quanto pare la maggior parte dei tuoi colleghi darebbe un rene perchè la nostra attuale (disastrata) situazione si prolunghi per l'eternità. Evidentemente l'augurare o meno sventure ai rivali non è una questione di alta o bassa quota



Spero tu abbia formattato l'hard disk ogni volta che sei entrato da quelle parti...


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Febbraio 2016)

La juve in europa vale meno di un Trabzonspor qualsiasi. Solo in Italia, dove sono protetti e salvaguardati, riescono a vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è il mio pronostico, è quello che mi auguro naturalmente



io mi auguro uno 0-9 ma siccome è difficile mi va bene lo 0-4


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo
> 
> Anche se sarebbe fantastico vederli perdere ancora in finale.



infatti più vanno avanti e più godo perché più grande sarà il loro rammarico


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Febbraio 2016)

1x


----------



## Baggio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti più vanno avanti e più godo perché più grande sarà il loro rammarico




Ci hanno ridotti come gli interisti, che tristezza


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

1-1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Io tifo sempre contro Juve, Inter e Napoli in Europa. E non cambierò mai politica, senza pentirmene.

E tifo contro sia oggi che siamo straccioni, sia in passato quando vincevamo coppe dei campioni e intercontinenali ogni anno


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Febbraio 2016)

2-0 Dybala Pogba


----------



## Serginho (23 Febbraio 2016)

2 fisso


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io tifo sempre contro Juve, Inter e Napoli in Europa. E non cambierò mai politica, senza pentirmene.
> 
> E tifo contro sia oggi che siamo straccioni, sia in passato quando vincevamo coppe dei campioni e intercontinenali ogni anno



Siamo in 2 io ho sempre tifato contro.. specialmente l' INPERD .


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io tifo sempre contro Juve, Inter e Napoli in Europa. E non cambierò mai politica, senza pentirmene.
> 
> E tifo contro sia oggi che siamo straccioni, sia in passato quando vincevamo coppe dei campioni e intercontinenali ogni anno



Pure io. Infatti non capisco come si possa tifare in Europa una squadra che si odia tutto il resto della settimana. Oppure essere contenti di un gol segnato dalla Juve, o dall'Inter.

Detto questo, è innegabile che questo sia l'ottavo più affascinante, sarà durissima per la Giuve, però sarà durissima anche per il Bayern.

Passaggio del turno impronosticabile, direi 55% Bayern e 45% Juve.

Allegri in queste partite mostra la sua dote migliore: annullare i punti di forza dell'avversario. 

E attento Pep, nel Bayern non hai Messi che ha risolto molte situazioni difficili quando Allegri era al Milan e tu al Barça.


----------



## Tic (23 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me la Juve uscirà per la regola dei gol in transferta, quindi 2-1 a Torino e 1-0 a Monaco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ti prego Pep,ti supplico.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Io stasera me la guardo in un pub di Stoccarda strapieno di tifosi del Bayern. Comunque vada ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo ne vince la Juve, ma poi escono al ritorno

Ma ZDF l'hanno tolto da sky? Anche con la ricerca dei canali satellitari non lo trovo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Quando le squadre del nostro campionato affrontano certe superpotenze (Real, Bayern, Barca, PSG, ecc.) non riesco a tifare contro alla squadra italiana, per cui per stasera non mi darebbe fastidio una vittoria bianconera.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Le formazioni ufficiali


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali



I panchinari della Juve, da noi sarebbero titolarissimi. TUTTI.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I panchinari della Juve, da noi sarebbero titolarissimi. TUTTI.



Tranne Morata gli altri secondo me non sono meglio dei vostri titolari , quelli del Bayern sarebbero titolarissimi in tutte le squadre di serie A, juve compresa


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

trattenuta di Bonucci su Lewacoso ovviamente nessun rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

La Rube non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Già due possibili rigori contro la Giube


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sto maledetto ciccione di Pardo mi sa salire il nazismo quando dice "Noia"


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma lasciare Morata per quell'asino di Madzkukic? Mah..


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Che cosa si sono mangiati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Muller stile Dzeko


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto sculano questi incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa si mangiano questi??? contro una qualsiasi altra avversaria era gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

ok ho già capito tutto  .


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma come giocano questi del Bayern ti fanno venire mal di testa


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Se la Juve esce stasera senza perdere è scritto che vince la CL giuro.


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Muller non ne sta beccando una stasera


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Si poteva già stare sul 0-2  .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto odio Lichtsteiner.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Febbraio 2016)

71% di possesso palla Bayern... ma un tiro deviato non può andare nell'angolino anche a loro???


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Devono aver fatto un patto con il diavolo, è l'unica spiegazione


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

Finita per i gobbi


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Goooooooooollllllll

Mullerrrrrr


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

0-1 Muller stra meritato potevano stare tranquillamente sul 0-3


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Febbraio 2016)

Efffinalmenteeeee!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2016)

Bayern di un'altra categoria. Vinceranno la champions


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

e c'è qualche milanista che vuole arrivare terzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooool


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Se acchiappano un sorteggio serio agli ottavi è un'altra storia non è che possono prendere sempre Borussia(in crisi nera)e monaco


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Febbraio 2016)

Quest'anno hanno beccato il Monaco ma quello tedesco


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Quest'anno hanno beccato il Monaco ma quello tedesco


----------



## ignaxio (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> e c'è qualche milanista che vuole arrivare terzo



Zapata can stop them


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Quest anno il ranking piangerà, speriamo vadano avanti tutte in EL almeno.... cmq odio la juve.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quanti ruoli fa Alaba? Impressionante.

Cmq occhio può succedere di tutto nella ripresa


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se acchiappano un sorteggio serio agli ottavi è un'altra storia non è che possono prendere sempre Borussia(in crisi nera)e monaco



Verissimo


----------



## cremone (23 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quest anno il ranking piangerà, speriamo vadano avanti tutte in EL almeno.... cmq odio la juve.



A Napoli e Fiorentina non importa nulla dell'EL e la Lazio non è tanto forte da andare lontano nella competizione


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma quanti ruoli fa Alaba? Impressionante.
> 
> Cmq occhio può succedere di tutto nella ripresa



Quoto, dare questi per morti sarebbe gravissimo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma è vero che il gol era in fuorigioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vanno fuori non alla grande, ALLA STRAGRANDE


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve sembra noi ieri, che tristezza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che il gol era in fuorigioco?



C'era Lewandowski in fuorigioco che copriva la visuale a Buffon (gli era molto vicino), credo


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooooooooollll

Robben!

Altra categoria


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Arjeeeen  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ora diranno che anche questo era da annullare


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bayern di un'altra categoria. Vinceranno la champions



No. Col Barça perdono ancora


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Febbraio 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH godo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2016)

Boh ma com'è possibile che neanche la Juve sia in grado di competere con le grandi d'europa, che tristezza


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Febbraio 2016)

E sono due...

Non fermatevi!!!


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora diranno che anche questo era da annullare



Lo stanno facendo infatti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora diranno che anche questo era da annullare



Ma quanto godo che ci sono episodi dubbi sui gol del Bayern


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Liberi i gobbi.... 

Altra categoria davvero, fa impressione come il rullo compressore Juventus venga scherzata in questa maniera


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non sto godendo ma non potrei ma pero mai tifare la Juventus, per nessun motivo

Anche senza difensori Bayern troppo per questa Juventus


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

E andiamooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Gol di Dybala

Che culo


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Taaaac


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Si va beh eccolo il regalo del Bayer.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma no dai, appena ho postato ha segnato la Juve


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Figurarsi...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Questi qua non muoiono MAI, MAI.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che mazzo hanno?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Il Bayern adesso si sta troppo deconcentrando, gioca con troppa sufficienza


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

SE va beh ora è iniziata la modalità fondoschiena di questi, hanno stra dominato e rischiano di non vincere....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco qua...


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci credo.

Gol di Storaro. 

Pazzesco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma dai non è possibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Chiudiamo TUTTO, questi hanno troppo fondoschiena per uscire dalla Cl.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Passano il turno. Scrivitevelo


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Febbraio 2016)

Roba da pazzi


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

L'ho detto. Juve stile Chelsea di Di Matteo, è destino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che? Ho spento un minuto esatto prima del gol di Dybala!

Dai Max vincila


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ahahahahah ma ci rendiamo conto di chi ha segnato?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà stato il dai dai dai di Allegri 


Grande Max.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora va in giro Ribery?


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

boh


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Febbraio 2016)

Allegri ha sbagliato tutto. partita impostata in modo vergognoso,abbiamo regalato un tempo al bayern.

peccato perché c erano le carte in regola per portare a casa un risultato positivo. comunque discorso aperto per il ritorno


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Spero di essere smentito, ma secondo me questi qua a Monaco ci vincono.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Max, che si esca ma con dignità


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

Per me passano pure, hanno troppa fortuna basta vedere le due reti due cappellate del Bayern e hanno segnato


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ormai sono quasi fuori,comunque bella partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2016)

Menomale che ho visto Arsenal-Barça


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per me passano pure, hanno troppa fortuna basta vedere le due reti due cappellate del Bayern e hanno segnato



si si certo. Sempre fortuna .Nel secondo tempo tra l altro abbiamo avuto anche diverse altre palle gol.

Poi voglio sottolineare l'arbitraggio vergognoso,secondo me non è stato così determinante ma il primo gol dei tedeschi era irregolare e sul secondo c era fallo netto su su Bonucci,oltre ad un possibile rigore negato


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ormai sono quasi fuori,comunque bella partita



basta anche l'1-0 di culo la eh... non è che hanno perso 0-3...


----------



## Serginho (23 Febbraio 2016)

Bayern ai quarti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Spero di essere smentito, ma secondo me questi qua a Monaco ci vincono.



Il Bayern quest'anno in casa non ha mai perso, a dire il vero non ha neanche mai pareggiato,se vanno a vincere là sarebbe davvero un'impresa enorme


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> si si certo. Sempre fortuna .Nel secondo tempo tra l altro abbiamo avuto anche diverse altre palle gol.
> 
> Poi voglio sottolineare l'arbitraggio vergognoso,secondo me non è stato così determinante ma il primo gol dei tedeschi era irregolare e sul secondo c era fallo netto su su Bonucci,oltre ad un possibile rigore negato


Aaah come ci si sente ad essere truffati?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Continua ad andargli tutto bene, come sempre da 5 anni a questa parte. Come minimo ora passano loro.
Comunque, al di là del risultato, per i valori usciti sul campo in una settimana il calcio italiano, che secondo molti quest anno era rinato, è stato umiliato in Europa.
Napoli battuto dal Villarreal e juventus schiacciata in casa dal Bayern...


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> basta anche l'1-0 di culo la eh... non è che hanno perso 0-3...


Il Bayern 1 goal te lo fa sicuro, ne ha fatto oggi 2 giocando solo 60 minuti


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il Bayern quest'anno in casa non ha mai perso, a dire il vero non ha neanche mai pareggiato,se vanno a vincere là sarebbe davvero un'impresa enorme



Legge dei grandi numeri...


----------



## Aragorn (23 Febbraio 2016)

Checché se ne dica il 2 a 2 è un risultato decisamente favorevole alla squadra che gioca in trasferta. Secondo me un'ipotetica qualificazione della Juve doveva necessariamente passare per una vittoria allo Stadium, quindi mi ritengo soddisfatto.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tranquilli se mai dovesse passare la Juve c'e' il Barca che devasta tutti senza problemi, tranquillissimo


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Aaah come ci si sente ad essere truffati?



In Europa succede sempre infatti. So bene cosa vuol dire


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Tranquilli se mai dovesse passare la Juve c'e' il Barca che devasta tutti senza problemi, tranquillissimo



Questa è una delle poche certezze della vita


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia. Hanno una forza mentale assurda, qualunque squadra sullo 0-2 sarebbe crollata e loro a momenti la vanno a ribaltare, grande squadra, poco da fare.
Comunque Allegri l'ha steccata completamente: il senso di difendere a oltranza nella tua area se poi hai contro Robben e Douglas Costa che sono capaci di saltare anche le difese schierate? Difatti appena la Juve ha alzato il pressing ne ha fatti due.


----------



## 13-33 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fino al errore di Khimmich no e stato partita Juve alle corde per 45 minuti. Poi i tedeschi sono calati e la Juve e venuto fuori pero no attacare il Bayern senza centrale di difesa con il ragazzo poco sicuro e stata una scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Juventus fuori dalla champions league. Ed è ancora più bello così che adesso per un mesetto si illuderanno di potercela fare.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Questo due a due favorisce chiaramente il Bayern, ma da anche un pò di morale alla juve per come ha agguantato il pari. Il problema per loro è che non saranno in casa con praticamente tutti a tifare a favore. Sarà dura per loro onestamente, soprattutto se si presentano come nel primo tempo e metà secondo.


----------



## Zetton (23 Febbraio 2016)

Il risultato equivale ad una sconfitta per la Juve. Sconfitta a livello di qualificazione perchè i quarti significano vincere a Monaco, a livello di mentalità per come è stata impostata la partita. 

Questo Bayern non è quello di Heynckes, e non lo si scopre certo oggi, sono due anni che vengono massacrati dalla prima squadra seria che beccano in CL. Guardiola vuole adottare un sistema di gioco, quello del Barcellona, che non è assolutamente consono, o per lo meno diciamo molto meno adatto di altri, alle caratteristiche della squadra. Aggiungiamoci un mix di giocatori sul viale del tramonto e scelte tattiche fuori dal mondo (Muller mezz'ala e Vidal perno basso, davvero?) ed il tutto è spiegato. Ora, passeranno anche il turno, tuttavia non li vedo così favoriti per la Champions. Può darsi che la vincano comunque, più che altro per il fatto che il Barca ha già vinto l'anno scorso, il Real sta implodendo e le altre squadre, escluse PSG e Altetico, sono inferiori, di certo però non sarà una vittoria in carrozza come quella di tre anni fa, suderanno nei big match. Il generale comunque penso che il livello delle big si sia abbassato un po' rispetto ad un paio di anni fa, nulla di strano considerando che nell'ultimo triennio per me si era all'apice.

Per quanto riguarda la Juve, la colpa secondo me cade tutta su Allegri. Mentalità veramente da perdente. Forse pensava di giocare ancora contro il Barcellona, quando gli bastava schierare l'11 nella propria trequarti e strappare lo 0-0 contro giocatori che volevano arrivare in porta col pallone. Il Bayern ha di gran lunga migliori caratteristiche per affrontare un catenaccio alla Allegri: altezza sui cross e eccellenti tiratori da fuori. A centrocampo invece sanno tutti giocare la palla, ma nessuno è Iniesta e se pressati qualcosa concedono. Per come la vedo io il primo tempo è stato follia in tal senso. Nel secondo tempo ha corretto il tiro, ma rendiamoci conto che segnare due gol al Bayern con in campo gente come Hernanes, Sturaro, Morata significa avere la facoltà non dico di fare la partita, ma di puntare ad una vittoria anche non di misura con i titolari dal primo.
In summa, ciò che Allegri doveva fare era giocarsela in casa conscio di un Bayern non trascendentale e di una Juve non molto inferiore neanche sulla carta, quello che è successo invece è che a sentire il nome Guardiola ha pensato al tiki-taka, se l'è fatta sotto e si è chiuso, facendo un regalo grosso come una casa ai tedeschi che li hanno potuti così mettere sotto. Tutto già visto al Milan di Allegri, partenza flop nelle prime giornate, poi filotti incredibili con le squadre inferiori, eliminazione in Champions a febbraio alla prima squadra lievemente superiore. Faccio la mia predizione: ad aprile questa Juve scoppia, così come sono sempre scoppiate le squadre di Allegri eccezion fatta per l'anno scorso (la preparazione estiva fu diversa però visto che subentrò a tardo luglio) e il campionato lo porta a casa il Napoli, tra l'altro Milan-Juve verso metà aprile quindi possibilità di fare punti. 

Comunque sia sono contento del risultato per il ranking.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque Allegri l'ha steccata completamente



Bah invece il Bayern sarà contento di come Guardiola ha gestito il doppio vantaggio


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bah invece il Bayern sarà contento di come Guardiola ha gestito il doppio vantaggio



Preparare la gara e gestirla sono due cose completamente diverse. Che poi che colpe ha Guardiola? Il Bayern ha giocato allo stesso modo dall'inizio alla fine, solo che la Juve per un'ora l'ha lasciata giocare e infatti il Bayern ha fatto quello che voleva..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Preparare la gara e gestirla sono due cose completamente diverse.



diverse sì, completamente no. la partita dura 90'


----------



## Zetton (23 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Hanno una forza mentale assurda, qualunque squadra sullo 0-2 sarebbe crollata e loro a momenti la vanno a ribaltare, grande squadra, poco da fare.
> Comunque Allegri l'ha steccata completamente: il senso di difendere a oltranza nella tua area se poi hai contro Robben e Douglas Costa che sono capaci di saltare anche le difese schierate? Difatti appena la Juve ha alzato il pressing ne ha fatti due.


Guarda, ti dico la mia, dopo lo 0-2 sono usciti dal guscio e hanno fatto la partta che dovevano fare, e il Bayern è andato in difficoltà.
Non si tratta di forza mentale della Juve nè di superficialità del Bayern, semplicemente si è sottovalutata la prima e sopravvalutato il secondo. La fortuna dei tedeschi si chiama statistica del possesso palla, si chiama Guardiola e si chiama Bundesliga. E' chiaro che se senti di una squadra che finisce ogni partita col 70% di possesso, con un allenatore di nome legato ancora alla macchina Barcellona e che asfalta ogni avversario ti spaventi. Se guardiamo la realtà dei fatti però la Bundes è un campionato più che modesto, senza grandi rivali per la squadra di Monaco, e in Champions fino alle semifinali hanno sempre sorteggiato squadre di seconda fascia. Gli ultimi tre match di primo livello sono finiti 0-5 [aggr.] contro il Real, 3-5 [aggr.] contro il Barcellona e oggi 2-2 contro una Juve che ha regalato un tempo e ha schierato per oltre 20 minuti Hernanes e Sturaro a centrocampo, gente che negli altri top club europei non farebbe nemmeno panchina. Non hanno fatto notizia perchè sono avvenuti a distanza di un anno l'uno dall'altro, ma penso siamo tutti d'accordo che una squadra che fatica così tanto nei big match non possa essere considerata di primissima fascia, allo stesso livello del Barcellona per intenderci. Non sto dicendo che sono un bluff, magari la Champions la vincono anche, solo che sono sopravvalutati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Usciranno ma a testa altissima, come ampiamente pronosticato. In casa del Bayern non vai a vincere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eliminazione più vicina, ottimo.


----------



## juventino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mi spiace dirlo, ma a questo giro Max ha completamente steccato la preparazione del match; non puoi mettere il pullman in modo esasperato contro il Bayern perché prima o poi i vari Robben, Costa o Lewa finiscono inevitabilmenre con lo sfruttare la prima disattenzione. Di contro però è stato molto bravo a correggere la formazione sullo 0-2 azzeccando tutti i cambi. Purtroppo sono mancati clamorosamente e totalmente Marchisio e Khedira, assolutamente dannosi e inutili, malissimo anche i terzini. I migliori Pogba, Manzo e Hernanes (pazzesco, robe da matti!).
Concludo commentando un arbitraggio vergognoso dello stesso clown che l'anno scorso tentò in tutti i modi di non farci vincere in casa col Real.


----------



## alessandro77 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> In Europa succede sempre infatti. So bene cosa vuol dire



Oddio, dopo i quarti dell'anno passato uno juventino che parla di truffa ai suoi danni mi sembra azzardato


----------



## Baggio (24 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve se non avesse buttato via 45 minuti avrebbe fatto passare una brutta serata al Bayern

Allegri per la prima volta ha sbagliato atteggiamento

Appena hanno iniziato a giocare hanno messo in seria difficoltà i tedeschi, sfiorando il 3-2 altre due tre volte


Un altra italiana a caso ne avrebbe ingoiati 8


----------



## alessandro77 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Il risultato equivale ad una sconfitta per la Juve. Sconfitta a livello di qualificazione perchè i quarti significano vincere a Monaco, a livello di mentalità per come è stata impostata la partita.
> 
> Questo Bayern non è quello di Heynckes, e non lo si scopre certo oggi, sono due anni che vengono massacrati dalla prima squadra seria che beccano in CL. Guardiola vuole adottare un sistema di gioco, quello del Barcellona, che non è assolutamente consono, o per lo meno diciamo molto meno adatto di altri, alle caratteristiche della squadra. Aggiungiamoci un mix di giocatori sul viale del tramonto e scelte tattiche fuori dal mondo (Muller mezz'ala e Vidal perno basso, davvero?) ed il tutto è spiegato. Ora, passeranno anche il turno, tuttavia non li vedo così favoriti per la Champions. Può darsi che la vincano comunque, più che altro per il fatto che il Barca ha già vinto l'anno scorso, il Real sta implodendo e le altre squadre, escluse PSG e Altetico, sono inferiori, di certo però non sarà una vittoria in carrozza come quella di tre anni fa, suderanno nei big match. Il generale comunque penso che il livello delle big si sia abbassato un po' rispetto ad un paio di anni fa, nulla di strano considerando che nell'ultimo triennio per me si era all'apice.
> 
> ...



Ma ragazzi, Allegri è questo.. È quello che ad Amsterdam con l'ajax dopo un primo tempo nel quale superammo la metà campo giusto un paio di volte disse nel dopogara " e ma io l'avevo preparata così" oppure a Londra con l'Arsenal dopo un 4-0 a Milano, preparò la partita di puro contenimento salvo rischiare di farci subire la rimonta e litigare nell'intervallo con Ibra.. Allegri é questo, poi, naturalmente, se senti i suoi fans ti diranno che è solo pragmatico.. Io lo chiamerei assenza di coraggio e di palle


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mi rode vedere la Juve giocarsela con uno dei top 3 team europei e noi gasarci perché Honda si sacrifica


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ricordo il pareggio del Bayern a Milano quando segno' 2 goal Van Buyten e poi il ritorno vincemmo 2 a 0, che tempi,troppa nostalgia


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo il pareggio del Bayern a Milano quando segno' 2 goal Van Buyten e poi il ritorno vincemmo 2 a 0, che tempi,troppa nostalgia



Con Seedorf a fine gara: "Tanto a Monaco vinciamo noi".


----------



## Doctore (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> In Europa succede sempre infatti. So bene cosa vuol dire



in italia?


----------



## DOOOOD (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ci vuole coraggio per definire 'sopravvalutato' il Bayern.
L'atteggiamento di Allegri non era sbagliato, prudenti in casa ed aggressivi al ritorno...aveva perfettamente senso, solo che loro hanno fatto un primo tempo -60' che avrebbe mandato in pezzi il 99,9% delle squadre europee...ed ha quasi mandato in pezzi anche noi.

La reazione rabbiosa è stata sorprendente e ci lascia aperto un piccolo spiraglio per il ritorno, per me l'obbiettivo era non andare a monaco già battuti..e non lo siamo, siamo sfavoriti nettamente, ma si tratta di 90' in cui potremo giocarci la qualificazione.


Chiellini ed Alex Sandro, la condizione di Manzu e Khedira possono migliorare...vedremo, io comunque ieri sera mi sono divertito.


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Poco da dire, bella partita, la juve ha avuto la fortuna dell'episodio nel gol di dybala e la determinazione del crederci, al ritorno sarà durissima, ma dopotutto sono l'unica squadra (italiana e non) che può mettere fatica a questo panzer tedesco.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque il Bayern e il Barcellona sono veramente 2 spanne sopra tutte le altre squadre,superiorita' imbarazzante


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Febbraio 2016)

https:
//pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb-QlssWIAAmMbQ.png


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> https:
> //pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb-QlssWIAAmMbQ.png



È venuto in mente anche a me il gol di Bonucci di Juve-Roma , ma adesso sicuro gli juventini armati di goniometro dimostreranno che i due casi non sono uguali.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Febbraio 2016)

Si lamentano di questa partita, pero' dimenticano il rigore fuori area con il Monaco e il mancato rigore dei francesi nel ritorno


----------



## Juve nel cuore (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> È venuto in mente anche a me il gol di Bonucci di Juve-Roma , ma adesso sicuro gli juventini armati di goniometro dimostreranno che i due casi non sono uguali.


Ma non c'è da usare il goniometro...semplicemente vidal non era davanti alla traiettoria del palline mentre muller si. anche se mi rendo conto che è una regola stupida perché per un guardalinee nn so quanto sia possibile stabilire in certi casi l'irregolaritá o meno della posizione.

fino ad un paio di anni fa bastava essere davanti al pallone


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna dare atto ad Allegri che in Europa ci sa fare eccome, ripenso a quando era al Milan a cosa riusciva a fare (eliminazione dal Totocoso a parte) nonostante una rosa piena di problemi...ed ora cosa sta facendo con la Juve...ci sa fare punto.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare atto ad Allegri che in Europa ci sa fare eccome, ripenso a quando era al Milan a cosa riusciva a fare (eliminazione dal Totocoso a parte) nonostante una rosa piena di problemi...ed ora cosa sta facendo con la Juve...ci sa fare punto.



si ma ieri i gol della juve, soprattutto il primo sono arrivati per errori del Bayern stesso, non per manovre ragionate. Io tutto questo elogio non lo capisco, sono stati bravi ma fortunati. Mueller si è divorato un gol nel primo tempo, clamoroso, hanno avuto tante altre occasioni non sfruttate. Insomma carattere ok, grinta ok, anche se solo dopo il golo, ma per il resto è dovuto al fatto che il Bayern si è seduto, convinto di aver chiuso la pratica, erroneamente.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Si lamentano di questa partita, pero' dimenticano il rigore fuori area con il Monaco e il mancato rigore dei francesi nel ritorno



Hai ragione ma i tifosi sono così, molto umorali quindi si lamenteranno sempre dell'arbitro...l'importante è che nn si lamentino società e tesserati cercando alibi inutili che in Italia tutti avrebbero cercato, il bayern per 55 ninuti ci ha massacrato, bisogna analizzare gli errori conmessi in vista del ritorno ed evitare che succeda lo stesso


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Che coraggio il corriere dello sport a titolare DERUBATA LA JUVE ahahah che goduria


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è da usare il goniometro...semplicemente vidal non era davanti alla traiettoria del palline mentre muller si. anche se mi rendo conto che è una regola stupida perché per un guardalinee nn so quanto sia possibile stabilire in certi casi l'irregolaritá o meno della posizione.
> 
> fino ad un paio di anni fa bastava essere davanti al pallone



GAZZETTA DELLO SPORT DI OGGI Regolare il vantaggio del Bayern: il fuorigioco di Lewandowski non è punibile perché non disturba Buffon che vede partire il tiro e ha lo spazio per tentare la parata. Tanto per ricordare, era molto più <<invasiva>> la posizione di Vidal sul gol convalidato a Bonucci in Juve-Roma. 

Il goniometro evidentemente non serve. Ma tanto andate a casa, ladri!


----------



## juventino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Onestamente non mi ero manco reso conto che il loro primo gol fosse irregolare, ma negare che Atkinson abbia arbitrato male mi pare assurdo. Il rigore sul tocco di mano di Vidal era clamoroso e lui era in ottima posizione per vederlo, dai. 
È chiaro che rode perché poteva essere decisivo per vincerla addirittura, ma non mi lamento più di tanto visto che comunque la fortuna ci ha anche dato qualcosa altre volte.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che coraggio il corriere dello sport a titolare DERUBATA LA JUVE ahahah che goduria


Ahhahahaha si sono superati


----------



## Juve nel cuore (24 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> GAZZETTA DELLO SPORT DI OGGI Regolare il vantaggio del Bayern: il fuorigioco di Lewandowski non è punibile perché non disturba Buffon che vede partire il tiro e ha lo spazio per tentare la parata. Tanto per ricordare, era molto più <<invasiva>> la posizione di Vidal sul gol convalidato a Bonucci in Juve-Roma.
> 
> Il goniometro evidentemente non serve. Ma tanto andate a casa, ladri!



Se la gazzrtta scrive questo è evidentemente in malafede. era una situazione veramente difficilissina ma il fuirigioco c era.


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi ero manco reso conto che il loro primo gol fosse irregolare, ma negare che Atkinson abbia arbitrato male mi pare assurdo. Il rigore sul tocco di mano di Vidal era clamoroso e lui era in ottima posizione per vederlo, dai.
> È chiaro che rode perché poteva essere decisivo per vincerla addirittura, *ma non mi lamento più di tanto visto che comunque la fortuna ci ha anche dato qualcosa altre volte*.



ma giusto qualcosina eh, poca roba.....


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Se la gazzrtta scrive questo è evidentemente in malafede. era una situazione veramente difficilissina ma il fuirigioco c era.



La famosissima malafede antijuve detta da uno juventino in buona fede


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è da usare il goniometro...semplicemente vidal non era davanti alla traiettoria del palline mentre muller si. anche se mi rendo conto che è una regola stupida perché per un guardalinee nn so quanto sia possibile stabilire in certi casi l'irregolaritá o meno della posizione.
> 
> fino ad un paio di anni fa bastava essere davanti al pallone



Muller non era sulla traettoria del pallone lui è davanti a buffon leggermente a sx guardando lo schermo il pallone va verso la destra della porta, nel gol di Bonucci a un certo punto il pallone invece passa proprio dietro a vidal, però la colpa di tutto ciò è della regola assurda perché un guardalinee non può stabilire dalla sua posizione se il fuorigioco è influente o meno ci vorrebbe una telecamera sulla testa del portiere per decidere se è stato o meno disturbato,io personalmente penso che i 2 gol dovrebbero essere giudicati entrambi irregolari.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Febbraio 2016)

Non sono certo uno di quelli che elogia Allegri qualsiasi cosa faccia, ma francamente non capisco le critiche a lui mosse per la partita di ieri. Sembra quasi che il Bayern sia una squadretta qualsiasi e che basti aggredirli un po' per mandarli in difficoltà. Secondo me l'essersi rintanati non è stata una mossa tanto studiata quanto obbligata, in quanto costretti dalla superiorità dell'avversario. Poi dopo il secondo gol i tedeschi un po' per naturale calo, un po' per eccesso di sicurezza, hanno abbassato i ritmi e lì finalmente la Juve ha potuto iniziare a dire la sua. Nel finale poi i bavaresi hanno ricominciato a carburare e la Juve è tornata in difficoltà. Il Bayern pur essendo senza difesa e pur giocando in un campo tostissimo ha dimostrato di essere una grande squadra, e la Juve, così come a Berlino col Barca, ha fatto quello che ha potuto.


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Febbraio 2016)

se zanzano alla juve non posso che godere ma come si fa a dire che Buffon non viene disturbato


----------



## Baggio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque terna arbitrale scandalosa, i gobbi sono stati danneggiati oltre che nei gol anche in altre situazioni

Calcolando questo e il primo tempo buttato, potevano tranquillamente uscire con una vittoria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che coraggio il corriere dello sport a titolare DERUBATA LA JUVE ahahah che goduria



Ieri su Premium c'è stata una campagna INCESSANTE contro l'arbitraggio. Una roba martellante e continua.

Nel postpartita, dopo gli highlights la prima frase del conduttore è stata "Speriamo veramente di trovare un altro arbitraggio"

Questi hanno capito che se esce la Juventus crollano gli ascolti e gli abbonamenti. E ne godrei.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Febbraio 2016)

La juventus effettivamente è stata danneggiata dall'arbitro, ma fanno male i gobbi a lamentarsi così tanto. Il calcio non è matematica, e non è che, se fossero stati annullati quei gol, la juve avrebbe vinto 2 a 0.
Il Bayern non avrebbe mollato e almeno 1 gol lo avrebbe fatto. Magari quando non ci sarebbe stato più tempo per rimontare.
Devi dire comunque che non aspettavo un simile divario tra le due squadre. E pensare che i tedeschi giocavano con un centrocampista, per di più parecchio acerbo, e un terzino come centrali di difesa. E' come se la juve si fosse presentata con Evra e Sturaro.
In ogni caso Bayern favoritissimo, ma non mi stupirei di nulla. Mai dare per morti i gobbi, e questa stagione lo stà insegnando...


----------



## Torros (24 Febbraio 2016)

La juve per me ha un paio di giocatori che non sono da champions, come Lichstiner (tecnicamente limitato), Marchisio non ha ne la tecnica ne la sapienza per stare davanti alla difesa, può il box to box, ma non lo vedo adatto a fare quello che fa ora, e inoltre khedira mi pare inutile.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> La juve per me ha un paio di giocatori che non sono da champions, come Lichstiner (tecnicamente limitato), Marchisio non ha ne la tecnica ne la sapienza per stare davanti alla difesa, può il box to box, ma non lo vedo adatto a fare quello che fa ora, e inoltre khedira mi pare inutile.



Marchisio è perfetto per fare quel ruolo. Ha intelligenza tecnica, dinamismo e tecnica. Ieri ha sofferto, ma non bisogna giudicare un giocatore per una sola partita.


----------



## Torros (24 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Marchisio è perfetto per fare quel ruolo. Ha intelligenza tecnica, dinamismo e tecnica. Ieri ha sofferto, ma non bisogna giudicare un giocatore per una sola partita.


Soffre sempre il pressing avversario e non è un fenomeno nel gestirla in spazzi ridotti. Ho visto giocato molto meglio Thiago Motta contro il Barca oppure Busquets. Sarà dinamico finché vuoi ma non ha la sapienza nel gestirla a pochi tocchi.


----------



## Torros (24 Febbraio 2016)

gli Juventini che si lamentano dell'arbitraggio sono abbastanza ridicoli, in Italia queste cose capitano sempre a sfavore di altri, però guai a parlarne, altrimenti siamo tutti dei rosiconi


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>




godo.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (24 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> gli Juventini che si lamentano dell'arbitraggio sono abbastanza ridicoli, in Italia queste cose capitano sempre a sfavore di altri, però guai a parlarne, altrimenti siamo tutti dei rosiconi



siete un disco rotto su ste cose...in italia ste cose capitano a tutti,anzi ci sono diversi episodi a sfavore della juve che vengono sempre fatti passare sotto traccia e di cui poi nn si ricorda mai nessuno, mentre x quelli a favore si va a cercare sempre con il lanternino la minima svista...

sull'arbitraggio di ieri è stato oggettivamente scandaloso più che altro anche nella gestione totale e nella poca uniformità di giudizio durante l'arco dei 90 minuti anche se penso non abbia influito più di tanto perchè la superiorità è stata schiacciante,poi era tutte decisioni al limite e difficili da prendere


----------



## Torros (24 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> siete un disco rotto su ste cose...in italia ste cose capitano a tutti,anzi ci sono diversi episodi a sfavore della juve che vengono sempre fatti passare sotto traccia e di cui poi nn si ricorda mai nessuno, mentre x quelli a favore si va a cercare sempre con il lanternino la minima svista...
> 
> sull'arbitraggio di ieri è stato oggettivamente scandaloso più che altro anche nella gestione totale e nella poca uniformità di giudizio durante l'arco dei 90 minuti anche se penso non abbia influito più di tanto perchè la superiorità è stata schiacciante,poi era tutte decisioni al limite e difficili da prendere



Quindi? se quello di ieri era scandaloso quelli pro Juventus sono cose di routine? bah
In Italia queste cose capitano prevalentemente alla Juventus e succede da decenni. 

Per me ieri l'arbitro ha sbagliato solo sul gol di Muller(che è una situazione identica a quella del gol di Bonucci), il rigore su Vidal non c'era perché Pogba gliela tira addosso.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Per me invece nessuna decisione dell'arbitro è stata scandalosa. Al massimo dubbia, ma non scandalosa.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio essere provocatorio, ma cosa cambia da questo, per dire?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Voglio essere provocatorio, ma cosa cambia da questo, per dire?



Forse essendo più lontano non aveva la visuale ostacolata.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Voglio essere provocatorio, ma cosa cambia da questo, per dire?



Vabbé non esageriamo. Callejon mica ostacola Donna..


----------



## ignaxio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Beh.. se non gli fa vedere il pallone partire..


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Vabbe dai tirare in mezzo Tuttosporc e De Paola è come sparare sulla croce rossa...


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sul web girano voci che vogliono Buffon e Marchisio contro Allegri per l'atteggiamento troppo difensivista di martedì.


----------

